# Method grab variation



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

I threw a grab today, but no idea what its called. A normal method would be grabbing your back side of the board, but I consistently grabbed for my front side thinking it was the right one.










What kind of method is this, if you grab in the red circle with leading hand? I do this regular.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

That's suitcase grab.


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, makes sense when I think of it. Thank you!


----------

